# Pulse Oximeter



## Essa_Marazqa (14 فبراير 2010)

أحضرت لكم ملف رائع عن هذا الجهاز


----------



## kimojet (15 فبراير 2010)

ملف رائع مشكور ومزيدا من الروائع


----------



## soma-20 (16 فبراير 2010)

عودتنا على إبداعاتك يا بش مهندس عيسى


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (25 فبراير 2010)

kimojet قال:


> ملف رائع مشكور ومزيدا من الروائع


 

مشكور أخي لمرورك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (25 فبراير 2010)

soma-20 قال:


> عودتنا على إبداعاتك يا بش مهندس عيسى


 

شكرا لك حبيبي لمرورك الطيب

و منتظرين ابداعاتك


----------



## محمد يس11 (17 مارس 2010)

ممتاز والي الامام دائما


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (27 مارس 2010)

محمد يس11 قال:


> ممتاز والي الامام دائما


 

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز​


----------



## ahmadba (28 مارس 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (21 أبريل 2010)

ahmadba قال:


> مشكووووور


 

الشكر لك لمرورك الطيب​


----------



## waleedthehero (23 أبريل 2010)

thanxxx also theris information about pulse oximitry

http://liveconcerns-waleed.blogspot.com/2010/04/pulse-oximetry.html


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (23 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا حلو


----------



## رامي الحكيمي (23 نوفمبر 2010)

ملف رائع
بارك الله فيك
مشكووووووور


----------



## م.ديار (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (29 يوليو 2011)

*الف الف الف شكرا لكم جميعا لمروركم الطيب والراقي لموضوعي

واتمنى ان ينفع الله بنا وبكم اهل الاسلام والعالمين اجمعين*​


----------



## ايمن بدرالدين (30 يوليو 2011)

تسلم


----------



## haneen alrousan (2 أكتوبر 2013)

بليز ساعدوني أنا مشروعيpulse oximeter measure spo2 
ومو راضي ينزل شي انا بمشروع 2 بدي الريبورت ضروري


----------

